
Rise of Subscription and the fall of advertising - HombreMono
https://medium.com/the-graph/rise-of-subscriptions-and-the-fall-of-advertising-d5e4d8800a49
======
Top19
Was at Barnes and Noble today looking at magazines.

The internet is garbage for finding out what is going on so often.

Just go to the magazines section at BN. It’s so visually compelling, looking
at all the covers, scanning the aisles, a wonderful way to learn.

Also make sure to look at magazines that come out quarterly, they tend to be
more highbrow / simply have better / longer articles. Stuff like Jacobin, The
Baffler, Monocle, New Atlantis, The Hedgehog, etc.

